# Five of the Top Egg Laying Breeds



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Five of the Top Egg Laying Breeds



> The reason most people start raising chickens is for eggs and meat. By raising your own chickens, you can keep track of what they are fed and closely monitor their health, ensuring the eggs they produce (and that you consume) will always be up to your own personal standards, which is more than we can say for a lot of grocery store eggs. Plus, there is no comparison in taste between a home-raised egg and a store-bought egg. The differences in color, quality, and taste are astounding.
> 
> Those...


Read more about this article here...


----------

